# Rochester Pekiti-Tirsia



## Jack Latorre (Mar 20, 2009)

I've been asked by a few to post this, so here it goes...

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jwe5QhxSoIk&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jwe5QhxSoIk&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Jack Latorre (Mar 20, 2009)

Or maybe this...






Oops...


----------



## stickarts (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## arnisador (Mar 20, 2009)

Nice stuff, and varied!


----------



## geezer (Mar 21, 2009)

Jack Latorre said:


> I've been asked by a few to post this, so here it goes...



Hey Jack, Good stuff... BTW is that _you_ in the video?


----------



## Jack Latorre (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks...and yes...the one that looks like a friendlier version of my brother, Jeff, is me...


----------



## geezer (Mar 21, 2009)

Jack Latorre said:


> Thanks...and yes...the one that looks like a friendlier version of my brother, Jeff, is me...



Yes, you guys do resemble each other... and you move similarly too! But friendlier looking?!? That's kinda like looking at a couple of cobras and deciding which one looks friendlier. LOL. Anyway, thanks for posting the clip.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 21, 2009)

Cool clip!


----------



## MJS (Mar 22, 2009)

Great clip! 

Mike


----------



## Sabo (May 1, 2009)

Wonderful! Thank you so much, sir.


----------

